# Fs alot of stuff 80% hobby shut down



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I AM LOCATED ON VANCOUVER ISLAND IN THE LAKE COWICHAN AREA MUST PICK UP/NO SHIPPING

LIVESTOCK

hybrids:
1 breeding pair of 1 male jag x convict + 1 female jag 4.5-5 inches $20 PROVEN PAIR FRY TO VERIFY
200 or so 3/4 jag 1/4 convict fry $offers
1 male red devil x fh?? hybrid 3 inches $5
1 solo male jag x con 2.5 inches $5

ca/sa cichlids:
1 pr of jags 2.5 inches $10
1 8 inch male cuban cichlid $10
1 female pink con 2.5 inches $free with purchase

Tanks:
1 custom 130 gallon breeder set up 
consists of 1 90 wide divided and 2 20 gallons under
Custom 130 gallon breeder set up complete Honeymoon Bay, Cowichan <<< see link $275 obo for members please ignore pricing on link those are public pricing not for bca members

*SOLD SOLD SOLD*1 33 gallon complete with unfinished stand 33 gallon complete with unfinished stand Honeymoon Bay, Cowichan <<< see link $75 for members SOLD SOLD SOLD

1 15 gallon 3 sides blacked out with lid and light $20 obo

1 10 gallon 3 sides blacked out with lid and light nice shape $15 obo

*SOLD SOLD SOLD1 33 gallon shell holds water $10 not pretty but perfect for hospital emergency use SOLD SOLD SOLD
*
1 fluval chi as seen in my thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/turning-fluval-chi-into-fluval-g-31058/ $40 with aq mini and everything pic plus small heater

willing to part out just make an offer $

Gear and accesories:
1 soft ball sized clump of java moss $ free with any purchase

4 pieces of aquarium drift wood $30 for members aquarium drift wood Honeymoon Bay, Cowichan <<< see link ottoman there on is a 4 x 4 foot square to help with sizing , pics dont do justice one on far right sticks up a good 15 inches beautiful pieces just have to clear house

i have assorted "old school lights" $offers
2 1 WEEK OLD FLUVAL U3 FILTERS $35 EACH HALF OF WHAT I PAID
1 1 WEEK OLD FLUVAL U2 FILTER $25
1 27 GALLON LIGHT GLO TANK 3 SIDES BLACKED OUT LIGHT GLO HOOD NEW BULBS FLUVAL U3, FLUVAL TRONIC HEATER AQ 30 $100 OBO, with the light glo hood off tank top is rimless and sealed with black silicone, an upgraded light would make this tank look awesome pics to be added in a bit

will add when i can , please call 250 749 4442 or pm me here


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in just the 90 but I can't really make it out there


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you wanna make the journey we can work something out


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I'd be interested in just the 90 but I can't really make it out there


Love that 90 too.

Sorry to hear u have to sell your stuff


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah its wack but i can rebuild another time
c'mon guys make a mini vacation to Vancouver Island and go home with new toys,


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That really sucks.  If we get over there to see you we can bring the truck and pick up stuff for anyone who wants it.

What are you keeping?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope there wasnt a medical emergency involved in your decision.

Will you still be coming here to chat with us?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

im keeping my 170 and my 180, the one veiled flowerhorn and those 2 freaky flowerhorn hybrids , but in all honesty i dont want to shut any of it down , just has to happen right now


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha no i stopped playing with box cutters lol,


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

The ferry really makes it hard for people over here. In order to buy anything we'll need a car/truck. That just adds $100 to the price of whatever we buy. So unless someone already as plans to go across, its probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Dude... ? you could probably start up a pretty decent lfs with all the gear you have... that sucks.... I bet I know we hat happened... You spent grocery money on fish didn't you? 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nope just have to silence the noise about a "stupid" hobby , not willing to have the same convo i had again, so if sacrificing my hobby to buy silence is what i have to do then that is what i have to do , all im keeping is one tank and one fish , if i cant have that im driving off a cliff lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

That sucks! i hear it all the time from my family who think its just stupid having 5 small tanks. Constantly trying to convince me to get rid of tanks just because they dont see it as a hobby. My wife is a bit more understanding now that i gave in and got her a reef set up going
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i mean i get a collection this large is a bit over kill this much i admit , but hey, its a harmless hobby and it just sucks to finally be at a level where what i was trying to do is actually happening and then just shut it all down, its unfortunate but i actaully have more stuff to add later tonight


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My kids love the fish tanks and my wife is fine with it now that I've downsized. But I know what you mean. People who aren't in this hobby see it as a waste of time and money and space. I see it as stress relief and as other people have posted in the past, we could be spending our time and money on much worse addictions.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its all about the brownie points... I'm sure it's not the tanks that bothers her, it's the time it consumes... I have a list of things I have come up with to drastically bump my brownie points up so I can get away with more "me stuff". Also I avoid doing anything with the tanks while my better half is around. Like when you get the kids to bed and you figure you have some time to do some water chages or some maintenance... WRONG! Your better half is thinking... Finally the kids are in bed, we can spend some time together... (It took me a while to figure this one out too) so spend some time with her... do maintenance when she goes out... You shoulda come to me sooner lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear it every now and then also....from my mom lol To her I am crazy having 6 tanks and is way to many, I don't drink I don't smoke and I don't do drugs, I think I can have as many tanks I want....is not just my stress reliever but also is something I do for me besides taking care of kids and the house.
I wish I had the space to get continue what u start it but I will raise my new hybrids 

GO HYBRIDS GO lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright fluval u series filters , a 27 gallon rimless tank and other stuff added

after making peace with the wifey a bit over the fish hobby , i have still decided to scale down what i have here for now, all the things that went up are staying for sale 
and i am still looking to clear house

taking offers, 

so bbbbbbump it up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

That fluval chi is the 6.6g right?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yuppers 6.6 chi


Claudia said:


> That fluval chi is the 6.6g right?


also I sold the 33 gallon complete tonight so bump it up sucka


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

daily bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump for you


----------

